# Should I use the single filter basket?



## BillyHey

I'm keen to find out what the other classic owners use to pull a shot. I've not experimented much with it, but the results I got from using the single filter weren't good. I believe the slope on the sides gives a 'path of least resistance' for the water so extraction isn't going to be great, so I've since stuck with using the double and putting 1.5 or 2 scoops of coffee in it.

Does anyone bother with the single basket? Should I always fill the double to capacity, or could I use it with a single measure (think the coffee will swirl about too much in the free space).

I've got a new tamper arriving today from happydonkey (I couldn't justify £50 for a Reg Barber!) and I'll need to get some beans this weekend as I've only been using Illy pre-ground up until now, so I'll be experimenting this weekend again.


----------



## LeeWardle

Single baskets give a pretty poor extraction. If you imagine the puckade from a double basket. It's pretty even thickness so it resists the water equaly. Then take a look at the single basket. You have lots of thickness in the centre and then as you come up the sides it can go to less than a mm. Pressurised water from the group just breaks it and creates channeling.

Also, when you think about the tamp you apply direct downward pressure. With a double all the energy goes into the puck wheras with a single basket most of it is lost pressing on the side of the sloping wall.

Tbh singles are there for tight Italians who don't want to waste a shot when making a single with a double basket.

Hope that helps....

Any other thoughts?

Lee


----------



## BanishInstant

A good topic.

Single basket just doesn't work for reasons already explained.

I have tried putting in less coffee in a double, but not happy with the results.

My latest approach is to use the usual amount of coffee for a double, but switch off early.


----------



## sandykt

That's interesting and something I have been thinking about as well. I'm going to start using my double basket more - even when its just for me.


----------



## LeeWardle

BanishInstant said:


> A good topic.
> 
> Single basket just doesn't work for reasons already explained.
> 
> I have tried putting in less coffee in a double, but not happy with the results.
> 
> My latest approach is to use the usual amount of coffee for a double, but switch off early.


That's not a good idea as cutting the shot off early will just under extract the espresso resulting in an espresso with lots of body but no acidity or florals. Simelar to a ristretto. Just means flavour will be undeveloped. Don't forget you are performing a chemical extraction not an infusion brew. It is normal to waste one side if you just want a single. Putting less coffee In a double basket will just underextract as a lotof channeling will occour.

With the fill question from post # 1 it is entirlu personal taste. Just remember that any dosage alteration will of course change the extraction time so you'll need to adjust your grind to compensate. I.e. Less coffee (2scoops = about 14g) will need a slightly finer grind than a full basket (21-22g). Fine coffee will slow down the extraction course coffee will speed it up.

Regards

Lee


----------



## BillyHey

Interesting responses, and plenty of food for thought.

I've never really thought about it before getting the Gaggia - the single basket on the Dualit was just a shorter version of the double, so I never had the issue with sloping sides. TBH I'd never drink a single 1oz measure anyway, so I was probably always over extracting a double from a single dose.

I've just got my tamper and naked portafilter from happydonkey (didn't that company name give the despatch dept at work a good giggle! -they didn't believe me when I said it was coffee equipment) so I'm going to do a bit of 'training' over the weekend with tamp, grind and trying to get a nice even flow. The new portafilter comes with a triple basket - I think I'll leave that one for now


----------



## BanishInstant

Naked portafilter - that's tricky stuff to get right.

I guess I will pour a double and through half away


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

hi, something i noticed while servicing the machines was, a better crema seemed to be produced when using the 1 cup pod basket, the fewer perforations seem to work really well for ground coffee, but only with a very fine grind, it appears to be a similar result to the " crema disc " , not designed for it but seems to work for me.

give a go and see what you think

mark


----------



## Glenn

Double baskets should not be underfilled

As the coffee expands in the basket during pre-infusion it pushes against the shower screen and the water is extracted evenly through the puck (thats why you often get the indentation of the screwhead in the coffee puck)

When the basket is not filled you get a longer contact time with the coffee resulting in a bitter taste (associated with burnt coffee in some instances), and a weaker flow rate

(slope sided) Single baskets are pretty much a waste of space.

Use a double. A shot now, then a shot a minute or so later (or encourage your other half or work colleagues to drink coffee)


----------



## vintagecigarman

If you pour a double when you only want one espresso don't throw the other half away - let it cool and pour it over good vanilla ice-cream. ;>)))


----------



## sandykt

I have tried twice using the double basket. I get really nice crema, throw one half away but when I remove the portafilter the coffee is stuck to the underside of the showerhead and I have to scrap it off. mmmm:bad:


----------



## Glenn

Try tamping harder (after starting with a full basket levelled off)

How many grams are you using?


----------



## sandykt

Will do. Not sure about grams being used. I have still to order digital mini scales.


----------



## LeeWardle

Ha ha, it's what we in the trade call "Muddy puck syndrome"!

As Glenn says fill that baby right up and give a good firm tamp. Because of the higher dosage and firmer tamp you'll had to coursen off the frond a touch which (along with the deeper puck) with stop it from being muddy and should drop out in a nice firm cake.

Lee


----------



## ibz

Interesting topic. I tried using the double filter basket instead of the single one this morning and what a difference. So much more crema. For the last few days I have been playing with my new grinder and after changing to the double basket the results have improved a lot. Thanks!


----------



## Glenn

Single baskets have a different extraction dynamic, with a smaller aperture and shallower pucks than double baskets

I find that making singles is very inconsistent.

I much prefer making a double and if required, throwing away the unused single shot (but more often than not, enjoying that as an espresso)


----------



## BanishInstant

The other day I was very greedy and drank both - I was thirsty


----------



## DonRJ

I too view the single basket as a decorative item not for use when making espresso, simply because I found it a PITA to get consistent as Glenn states. I also use a double basket mostly, if not bigger as I have a triple and double and a half basket as well. depends on how ready I am for tachycardia, palpitations, tremor and hyperactivity in the mornings. never underestimate the power of two triples of something with a bit of robusta in it for brekkers.

Don


----------

